# forum newbie and new 06 owner...



## rutiger (Nov 27, 2005)

hello all!

went to look at a blk/red 05 and found out they just got a silver/blk 06. i went with the 06. time for mods now 

here are some pics of my 06...

http://ryanmiles.net/GTO/gto.htm


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

are u the only one with an 0in this forum? con grad


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

rutiger said:


> hello all!
> 
> went to look at a blk/red 05 and found out they just got a silver/blk 06. i went with the 06. time for mods now
> 
> ...


Nice car(s) and welcome to GTOforum!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

welcome to the family brother!!! :seeya: 
congrats on your new GOAT :cheers 
*You are really lucky they didn't mount that damn front license plate holder!!!*


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice car and welcome to GTO forum! Did not think I could get GTO envy so fast. Seriously I still want to see Door Lock Switch in Console.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

I like the look of the pics with the parking garage backdrop

Do the steering wheel controls light up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

concrete is a very nice backdrop, actually. GORGEOUS pics too!

Now if only I could get my hands on the original HQ versions......


----------



## rutiger (Nov 27, 2005)

big_mike said:


> concrete is a very nice backdrop, actually. GORGEOUS pics too!
> 
> Now if only I could get my hands on the original HQ versions......


 here you go big mike...

http://ryanmiles.net/full_size_pics/

i'm still trying to figure out how to take better night shots. some of these didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

depends on the camera and your saturation setting.

yes, I know photography too guys..... lol


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

A couple of those pics should be GM press photos... I love Quicksilver!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

im partial to red and black myself......


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

How are your power seats? They were supposed to be improved and faster on the '06.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Those taillights are so damn sexy! I've got to get my hands on some.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Might be a nice upgrade for all the 05 guys.......


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hell yeah! Going to be checking on it very soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

post pics if you do the upgrade!


----------



## rutiger (Nov 27, 2005)

i can't comment on the seat speed as i never tried an 05. the salesman that i worked with said it's not any faster than an 05.

also, i just got a call from the dealer and they are going to replace my car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

AWESOME! same color?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I will. First I have to order my gauge pods, which will probably be tomorrow. I also have to hard wire my radar and put in my Gemtex mirror in. So i'm going to have save up some more money.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Gemtex mirror?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry, Gentex. Here is a link.
http://accessory-center.com/series.plx/30/1533/1865


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

oooooooooh, a mirror like what they have in the trucks!!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah. I think it will be a nice touch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

should have had it stock, in my honest opinion.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Exactly! I couldn’t believe it didn’t. EBay usually has them for pretty cheap. That’s where my girlfriend bought mine for Christmas.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats on getting the last of this body style. Silver looks good, even in the parking garage.
arty:


----------



## rutiger (Nov 27, 2005)

big_mike said:


> AWESOME! same color?


 same exact car


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

even cooler!


----------



## rutiger (Nov 27, 2005)

latest update. called the dealer today and asked for a status. they said one of the 2 silver cars available had lot damage and is being repaired and repainted so that one's out. the other car they were checking on and they'd call me back. 5 hours later when i had not heard back i called them. the second car has an offer on it and is pending sale. so, if that deal falls through, which i hope it does (sorry to whomever is trying to buy it) i can supposedly have that one. if it sells then my options are to try the heat gun method to remove the spots, have my car repainted (which i think is pretty f'd up as it's a brand new car and i don't want it repainted), or choose a different color car (also something i'm not interested in).

so, hopefully tomorrow they will call and say the deal fell through and i can have it. i'm presuming that won't be the case though and i'm going to have a fun time trying to get my f'd up paint fixed.

my gto experience is starting to go downhill  i wish i had picked the car up during the day and noticed the spots before i left the dealer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

that really sucks man......all of us feel your pain.


----------



## rutiger (Nov 27, 2005)

other car sold. so, now they want to try the heat gun method to get the spots out. they say they will need the car for 2 days. yippee.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

very nice. first actual owned 06 I've seen on here. I wish I had the 18s.


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

Congrats on a getting a great automobile. I had to wait until I was 50 to own a GTO and the wait was well worth it...enjoy!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

rutiger said:


> other car sold. so, now they want to try the heat gun method to get the spots out. they say they will need the car for 2 days. yippee.



CHECK FOR RAIL DUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The car usually needs to be clayed to get it off. A VERY common problem with fresh Goats (not to mention over-inflated tires and spring spacers being left in).


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

interesting things to keep an eye out for.


----------

